

Note-able Ecommerce - rolando
http://blog.olark.com/notable-features

======
webwright
Interesting note: DODOcase was founded/executed by a W08 YC Alum (one of the
founders of the WebMynd team!). Huge congrats to Patrick!

clickable: <http://www.dodocase.com>

